# Need a PIF



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (5/10/16)

Hi all, my moms been smoking for about 16 years and I would like to convert her to vaping she tried my dripbox 60 for a week or so and liked it so I would like to get her a mod but a bit strapped for cash. Any body that can help with a base steup

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (9/10/16)

Willing to trade my mod for two smaller mods seeing as nobody's answering

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/16)

Calling @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (11/10/16)

Going to buy her one of those cheap chinastore ego-t ecigs 

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (11/10/16)

If you are going to buy a budget vape for your mom, could I suggest something like the Joyetech AIO range. There are quite a fee to choose.

There's the AIO, AIO D22, AIO D16, AIO D22 XL and you also get a box type AIO.

D22 XL and Box AIO are both decent. Good battery life and XL has a nice sized tank.

If you in Cape Town, there's a few vendors who sell it. PM me and I can point you in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lukeness (11/10/16)

I still really enjoy my E-sense pen. You can find them at Spar or Pick n Pay - usually for about R400. Similar to a twisp, but at half the price and affordable juices. I have a K-box mini but the pen is still my ADV device for work and driving etc. Nice and discreet. The coils last well (2 weeks with dark liquids - 6 weeks if you stick to mint like I do). I use the K-box with premium liquids but have it more for a treat. The small e-cigarette suits me perfectly and is cheap for the quality. I'm an ex menthol smoker, so that's probably also why I favour them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/10/16)

PM sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (17/10/16)

I'm seriously strapped for cash. Anybody have one of those vape pens thay will sell for seriously cheap

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/10/16)

shaunnadan said:


> PM sent


I have tanks if needed. Aromamizer V2, Griffin, Protank4 (suits a lady that wants to carry in a bag nice and protected) so I am here if needed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (18/10/16)

Thanx bru will start looking for a small mod

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (19/10/16)

Got a twisp battery from a friend will you still pif a tank

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (19/10/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I have tanks if needed. Aromamizer V2, Griffin, Protank4 (suits a lady that wants to carry in a bag nice and protected) so I am here if needed.


Will you still pif a tank

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (19/10/16)

Twisp aero battery

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

I might be stepping on some loose stones here but as a teacher and home owner I often find myself in the situation of giving away free things and often do that as a vaper as well when members come around for a visit or some juice so I am no stranger to it.

But I cringe when people start abusing the system ........ nothing personal @SSSSMARCUSSSSS....... since I don't know you.

I would safely bet that more members would be willing to help other members if they actually showed a more active involvement/interest in the forum other than just PIF posts. 
Some advice from a 46 year old to a 21 year old.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 11


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/10/16)

And for crying out. Please and thank you never killed any one

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9


----------



## Caramia (19/10/16)

Thank you @Marius Combrink! I absolutely refuse to even respond to "give me" posts

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ShamZ (19/10/16)

KZOR said:


> I might be stepping on some loose stones here but as a teacher and home owner I often find myself in the situation of giving away free things and often do that as a vaper as well when members come around for a visit or some juice so I am no stranger to it.
> 
> But I cringe when people start abusing the system ........ nothing personal @SSSSMARCUSSSSS....... since I don't know you.
> 
> ...



Thanks @KZOR for putting that forward so politely, the tact of a teacher indeed. This thread irked me.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

ShamZ said:


> Thanks @KZOR for putting that forward so politely


I am actually a nice guy when you meet me in person.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporeon13 (19/10/16)

I thought I might just throw my 2c in on this matter, having been a recipient of a PIF.

What I'm seeing here, is the essence or the true philosophy of PIF, being scuffed and tainted. I get it, there's folks who come on, and their first post on the forum is in PIF. Its not cool. At the same time, there's people who want to give up smoking or pursue the hobbies of vaping, and they just not by the means.

After receiving a PIF, I had a new outlook on humanity. The act of giving without expecting anything in return, just blew my mind.

My personal view on it, is if I am able to give something on PIF, and I'm by the means, I will. This may sound selfish or self centred, but I will feel good about it, knowing that I paid it forward. What the other person does with it, is their thing.

If they are a freeloader and go on to sell it for their own good, that's the persons cr@p, and they have to live with it, and in the long run, if a person has that type of mentality, they really won't get far in life, and not experience the awesome spirituality that a kind act does.

I remember in my post that one of the people who commented here, also had quite a lot to say. I just remember that its the other persons cr@p, and if I keep my side of the road clean, am honest and open, all will be well. 

To ask for help or assistance is not easy for many, especially when asking for something of value.

To say nothing, often speaks volumes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (20/10/16)

Thank you for that perspective @Vaporeon13. 

To my mind the essence of PIF is unconditional giving and expecting nothing in return, not even gratitude. Always with the hope that the receiver will, at some stage, pay the kindness forward in whatever way. 

Of course, like many others here, I have experienced a giving misused, which angers me in the moment, but very soon realizing there were no strings attached to the giving. All in all my experience in this regard has been overwhelmingly positive.

To PIF is voluntary. If you do not like the asking, you do not have to respond, but one can never know the true circumstances of the person asking.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Caramia (20/10/16)

It is not the asking for a PIF, it is the lack of "please" - that little word really goes a long way in the perception of the "need".
I may just be old school, but I have been brought up with manners. I also have no problem with PIFFing, I have PIffed all my starter gear, some more, and shall conitinue doing just that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (20/10/16)

sorry, i hear you. going to sell my gear to buy smaller gear so please close the thread. will also be piffing my tank once the mod is sold


----------



## KZOR (20/10/16)

Andre said:


> If you do not like the asking, you do not have to respond, but one can never know the true circumstances of the person asking



That is another thing we will never agree on.

Where would society be if everyone kept quiet when seeing a action that does not conform with accepted morality. I WILL not help someone again if no gratitude is displayed by the receiver. I am pro discipline and pro manners and a large portion of the youth of today display terrible manners and conduct.

Displaying gratitude is supposed to be a natural reflex conditioned by your surroundings and promotes a mutual feeling of goodness.
I never expect material gratification but MOST CERTAINLY verbal gratification.

I will never condone bad manners just because of "possible unknown" circumstances. It takes a second or two to say "thanks" or "please" and it is more often than not beneficial to both parties.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (20/10/16)

Thanks for all the advice guys im taking this as a guideline and not an attack so in future i will correct my previous mistakes

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KZOR (20/10/16)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys


Now that is the perfect effect and response displayed. Well done. 
Now I feel like giving you some juice for free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/10/16)

Caramia said:


> It is not the asking for a PIF, it is the lack of "please" - that little word really goes a long way in the perception of the "need".
> I may just be old school, but I have been brought up with manners. I also have no problem with PIFFing, I have PIffed all my starter gear, some more, and shall conitinue doing just that.


I have to agree 100% with you. When i was a kid and asked my parents for something without saying thank you or please i would have gotten a good smacking

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre (20/10/16)

KZOR said:


> That is another thing we will never agree on.
> 
> Where would society be if everyone kept quiet when seeing a action that does not conform with accepted morality. I WILL not help someone again if no gratitude is displayed by the receiver. I am pro discipline and pro manners and a large portion of the youth of today display terrible manners and conduct.
> 
> ...


Of course common courtesy is always expected, which should apply to all posts on this forum. I was referring to response in the sense of giving something for the asking. Your original post did not refer to manners at all, but to abuse and involvement in the forum. So, I am not sure what you "will never agree" with me on?


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (21/10/16)

I'm officially back on stinkies . Origanally I started vaping because I thought that it was a tight knit community but clearly I was wrong if you know of anybody that wants to start pm me . I will give them all my stuff and unlike some people I will not try to rip them a new one. Just sending someone a pm would've still been fine but doing this publically in my opinion is just as bad manners

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (21/10/16)

You seriously don't want to hear my comment on above mentioned response.
I will rather refrain.


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (21/10/16)

Please close this thtead and remove me from this forum to whichever admin is reading

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (21/10/16)

Okay bye now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (21/10/16)

Just quick note. Very early on in this thread @Andre tagged @shaunnadan, the pif master. I recall seeing Shaun reply 'PM sent'. This usually gets someone sorted right away. I agree with @KZOR, in order to be part of a close-knit community, you need to partake in the community.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> I'm officially back on stinkies . Origanally I started vaping because I thought that it was a tight knit community but clearly I was wrong if you know of anybody that wants to start pm me . I will give them all my stuff and unlike some people I will not try to rip them a new one. Just sending someone a pm would've still been fine but doing this publically in my opinion is just as bad manners
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


I am sad you are back on the stinkies, but it is something which should be for you and not a start and stop because of what someone else has said or done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (21/10/16)

I don't want to bd assosiated with people like that but vaping in my opinion is absolutely amazing. And @Viper_SA I did pm shaunaddan back but he never came back to me . It's fine I'll justbstay away from this forum 

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/10/16)

You're back on stinkies but the pif was for your mom? You started vaping cause it was a close-knit community? Never seen so many half-arsed attempts at an appeal to pity in order to try guilt. You back on cigarettes? A carton's worth will buy you an AIO, you're so worried about your mother, save that up instead of bitching and chewing out a bunch of strangers online.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## blujeenz (21/10/16)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> I'm officially back on stinkies . Origanally I started vaping because I thought that it was a tight knit community but clearly I was wrong if you know of anybody that wants to start pm me . I will give them all my stuff and unlike some people I will not try to rip them a new one. Just sending someone a pm would've still been fine but doing this publically in my opinion is just as bad manners
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


Classic signs of manipulation ... failure to get what you want and then switching to "poor me" victim mode.
While this may work with your parents, it wont work with all adults, as a parent and grandparent I detect manipulation fairly easily.

Still, you're very young and hopefully can take some life lessons away from all this.
You are responsible for your decisions, no one else, any blame lies with you not us.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (21/10/16)

That's exactly what I'm gonna do. 

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/10/16)

Mods please move this thread to the non vape related thread named giggles...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR (21/10/16)

So sad to encounter individuals who are supposed to find themselves in the adult stage of life but somehow the body stayed on track physiologically while the mentality decided to stagnate and is now a few years behind.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

So to summarize:

Want free stuff.....pif now.....mummy dearest need help......
*crickets*
Willing to pay.....very little....almost free
*crickets*
Will swap.....nudge nudge wink wink
A tank? For freeeeeee!!! *happy dance*
gimme.......NOW
(Gets berated)
Much chagrin.....learnt lesson 
END ACT 1


ACT 2

Woe is me.....stinkies for me 4eva...will give away all my kit to a stranger (not to mom though?)
*hard luck life playing softly in the background*
You guys suck......much offense to my sensibilities
Love vaping but will stop to spite you....that will teach them

PROLOGUE

OKAY, I'll keep vaping.....but won't talk here anymore *sob sob*

Please delete

Curtain falls
Exit stage left


(Not a dry eye in the house)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## KZOR (21/10/16)

Oh no ....what have I done??????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (21/10/16)

Strontium said:


> So to summarize:
> 
> Want free stuff.....pif now.....mummy dearest need help......
> *crickets*
> ...



Epic ...sounds like you wrote the script. 
Im curious... whats *crickets* ? warm summer night background ambience?


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

Lol, poetic license, it's to indicate that no one replied to him, just the sound of crickets lololol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (21/10/16)

Strontium said:


> Lol, poetic license, it's to indicate that no one replied to him, just the sound of crickets lololol



Classic
You sir, are a master of written wit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/16)

Hi guys

Thread has been locked.

Lets move on.

Please bear in mind the ECIGSSA Posting Rules which clearly state that we should not get personal. 
Play the ball not the man. 

Wish everyone a good vaping weekend

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------

